# Cover Flow und der IPad



## feuervogel67 (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Erstmal wollte ich mich vorstellen.
Ich heisse Claus, bin 44 Jahre alt und komme aus der Niederrheinischen Tiefebene.  ;-)
In meiner Freizeit befasse ich mich recht intensiv mit PC´s und Webseite. Was nicht heisst das man hier und da mal schnell an seine Grenzen stösst.

Ich hoffe hier Antworten auf meine Fragen zu bekommen und im gleichen Zug auch helfen kann.

Nun mal zu meinem ersten "schweren" Problem.

Ich soll für jemanden eine Sache fixen finde aber keine Lösung.

Auf einer Webseite soll ein Cover Flow eingerichtet werden, das Problem ist aber, das auf IPad´s dieser Cover Flow nicht dargestellt wird.

http://www.jacksasylum.eu/ContentFlow/

Mich wundert es da er ja ein Java Script ist.
Gibt es eine alternative Lösung oder Möglichkeit sowas zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Parantatatam (16. März 2012)

Was heißt denn genau "nicht dargestellt werden"? Sieht man gar nichts oder funktioniert die Cover-Flow-Funktion nur nicht? Letzteres könnte ich mir dadurch erklären, dass es seitens Javascript für das iPad andere Ereignisse gibt, auf die man reagieren müsste.


----------



## feuervogel67 (16. März 2012)

Hallo einfach nur crack

Man sieht die Bilder aber es rührt sich nichts.
Ich habe auch schonmal im Quelltext aufgeräumt aber der Erfolg blieb aus.
Der Cover Flow bleibt stehen.

Ich wüsste auch nicht was ich da noch konfigurieren könnte / sollte.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Parantatatam (16. März 2012)

Wie schon gesagt: diese Funktion wird wohl das SCROLL-Ereignis verwenden um bestimmte Aktionen auszuführen. Da ich nicht glaube, dass dieses Ereignis in dieser Form auch auf dem iPad unterstützt wird, müsste man hier auf eines der für das iPad spezifischen Funktionen zurückgreifen. Das hieße allerdings, dass du das ganze Skript durchsuchen müsstest und an den entsprechenden Stellen Ausnahmeregeln festlegen müsstest. Das wird allerdings aufgrund des verschleierten Quelltextes schwierig.

Nachtrag: Auf meinem iPhone funktioniert es.


----------



## feuervogel67 (16. März 2012)

Oha, das hört sich echt spannend an.
So ein Aufwand damit die paar IPad User die Seite sehen können.
Nun ja, dann muss ich eine Alternativ Lösung suchen.

Gruß
Claus


----------

